# kong treats for puppy



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

hi everyone! just a quick question...which treats do you put into kongs? anything unsuitable for puppies?
we've done a bit of research online, and were tempted to get the 'kong' stuffing that's in the tube with various flavours. but seems v expensive and some people online had said it gives their dogs diarrhoea. 
if you have any ideas for affordable, healthy (but tasty) treats please let me know. thank you xxxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

jennifersarah said:


> hi everyone! just a quick question...which treats do you put into kongs? anything unsuitable for puppies?
> we've done a bit of research online, and were tempted to get the 'kong' stuffing that's in the tube with various flavours. but seems v expensive and some people online had said it gives their dogs diarrhoea.
> if you have any ideas for affordable, healthy (but tasty) treats please let me know. thank you xxxx


The squirty kong paste gave Flo a bad stomach too. It seems quite 'greasy'. Try cream cheese, peanut butter, get a yummy wet food like Nature Diet and stuff that in with treat like liver or peas mixed in then finish off with a big chunk of biscuit or markie so that have to work to get to the contents. You can also stuff the kong then freeze it so it takes longer for them to eat the contents.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

yeh same as Mandy, Ive shoved bits of chicken or tuna in if we've had any left.... mine did nt even like the kong stuffing or the biscuit things that they do i gave mine away x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont get the kong stuffing stuff, its a wate of money, and murder to clean out of the kongs as they sett like ciment inside them. 

soft chease
peanutbutter
bannana
hotdogs
livercake
bits of chicken(or other meats)


if you plug the wee hole at the bottem with cheese or something then you can fill the kong with stock and freeze it. ( you can do a cobmination of anything and freeze it)

you can put you dogs normal food in the kong, dry or tin. 

realy anthing goes lol


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Ooh Banana? never heard that one Kendal!! Must try it


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

not all dogs like it, iv never tried it but know some people whos dogs like it. 

my lot like apple, and Delta will even eat lettis


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good ideas! Bella will eat ANYTHING! I never thought of banana either. That sounds like a good way to use the 'too ripe' ones!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we do cream cheese mixed with some small training treats..or just the cheese....lots do penut butter....I can't as I am allergic but Lady LOVES!!! cream cheese


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Also I do what kendal suggested about the frozen stock in the kong....that one keeps lady busy for half an hr


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf like cucumber !!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

CUCUMBER CUTE!!! last night I was making salad and lady was interested with her nose almost on the counter...so I made her sit and gave her a small piece.....I don't think she liked it...she actually put it back onto the counter! I didn't even know she could reach!! she would have had to jump....she must have really hated lettuce!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lady says " you can have that back .. it really cant be good for you lol " x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! I know!!!


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

thank you for all your posts... amanda that's so funny! i will defo steer clear of that kong stuffing. i'll try all your suggestions, see what frank takes a fancy to most.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not long now Jen I bet you're excited x


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

yes i am stupidly excited. frank's off to the vets tonight at 6.30pm for his vaccination, so we've asked whether we can pick him up tonight rather than monday so we can have him over the weekend. she said yes!!! WOO.
i will post so many pictures and keep you all updated as much as i can...looking forward to cuddling him. hopefully i'll remember all your advice, and implement it without errors (delusional? haha) xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY! enjoy!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news enjoy ... good idea having the weekend to spend time and settle in, good luck with little Frank x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Enjoy your weekend!! How exciting!


----------

